# Need sidewalk crew in MD!!



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I am looking for a responsible person around the Columbia area to head a sidewalk crew. I need a guy with a truck and I need two other shovelers. I'll offer good pay, and have enough work for three guys for around 5-7 hours on a 2-4" snow storm. If you or know anybody who is interested, please email me at: jnseymore(nospam)@comcast.net . Remove "(nospam)".

Thanks


----------

